# A Call to Spiritual Reformation:



## caddy

*Book Description*
Carson calls believers to revolt against superficiality and find again the deeper knowledge of God at Paul's school of prayer. Strong expositional study. 

*From the Back Cover*
God doesn’t demand hectic church programs and frenetic schedules; he only wants his people to know him more intimately, says D. A. Carson. The apostle Paul found that spiritual closeness in his own fellowship with the Father. A Call to Spiritual Reformation investigates the Epistles to see what lessons Paul taught in his "school of prayer." Christians today can still achieve the confidence Paul enjoyed by following his life-shaping principles and searching for a deeper devotional experience. "[This book] provides a . . . pointed argument that the greatest need for churches today is not education, evangelism, or programs, but a deeper knowledge of God. It contributes to filling that need by assisting those who read it to a fuller life of prayer." Review and Expositor "The reader is guided, gently yet persuasively, towards a reformation in personal dealings with God. This excellent and timely book can be heartily commended." The Banner of Truth D. A. Carson is professor of New Testament at Trinity Evangelical Divinity School, Deerfield, Illinois. He is the author of How Long, O Lord? and editor of Teach Us to Pray and Right with God.


----------

